#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 刷新页面自动登出问题

## nnmushroom

刚刚我浏览器卡白了，我刷新了一下，竟然登出了，应该是BUG，希望修复一下。

----------


## 狼王白牙

这个问题每兽不同，浏览器的快取及 cookie 有时不会一直保存，

比方我打完这贴可能就要重新登入了，暂时没解决办法，

用浏览器的密码存储功能是好点子。

----------

